# My besties



## Tara ross (Jan 31, 2016)

First post ever.. please dont judge ,Never once thought I would be into fish , that was my partner thing . So me being a natural cat person I thought why not give fish a try . I went out one morning and took a look at some betas and found a Lil one I seemed to like and brought it home as a gift to my boyfriend . Since having Fredrick in our home we also have two others by the names of Lincoln and comet , I honestly know this probably won't be the end of getting betas I never knew how much I came to love them .
My Lil friends have been giving me such good vibes just having them in my home I never knew how therapeutic they actually are.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Congrats on your first post and your new Betta friends Tara! Looking forward to what you share along your journey! Enjoy!


----------

